# where is the thermocouple on my maytag PYG4558AWW



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that dryer has no thermocouple. It has a gas valve an igniter and a flame switch. Possibly bad coils on gas valve, possible lint blockage in the house venting.


----------



## Dezmon (Sep 17, 2012)

*thank you sir. Your very kind. Can I ask one mor question.*

My problem started when my drum stopped spinning. My wife continued to throw clothing in the dry and caused it to chalk up with allot of black soot. I wonder after hearing this where you would direct my attention to check. Would you mind being specific in where to look. I have don't allot of work on the dryer and know the how it is layed out for the most part. if you might direct my where to look. Like example. Facing back of dryer in lower right hand area, ECt. Thanks so much. I am a master electrician. Write any time for help with electrical matters.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ok but you need to be specific about how it is acting. You say it runs for 45 seconds, flame shuts off and won't come back on. After it shuts off does the igniter glow like it wants to relight? Answer that question and I can direct you to the problem


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

hardware this sounds almost like a rerun. http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/gas-dryer-taking-2-hours-dry-clothes-156661/ that burner came back on again 45 seconds, off, on again etc.
dezmon, these links helped over there, might help here 
http://www.appliance-repair-it.com/g...er-repair.html
http://www.the-appliance-clinic.com/...r-shorted.html

here's diagrams
http://www.partselect.com/ModelFram...36497&Position=5&mfg=Maytag&Type=Dryer&Mark=5

Lots of questions over in electrical, some of them quite shocking, jump right in and answer some, dez


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

There is no thermocouple on these newer electronic ignition systems. My first thought was it was a tripped rollout switch but sisnce you said it continues to cycle over and over that eliminates that as those are a one time event that needs to either be replaced or manually reset. My next thought, and probably the real problem, is the flame sensor is bad. I don't think these are like the sensors in furnaces that can be cleaned but, rather it probably needs to be replaced.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

dan, that was my fault about the cycling, that was in other thread, dezmon's seems to be on a few seconds then out, unless he restarts. Restart could reset rollout?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

notmrjohn said:


> Restart could reset rollout?


Not likely, rollout switches are either a one time shot (fusible link) or a manually resettable pushbutton. (of course someone will point out a third type that I am unfamiliar with). 

The way these electronic systems work is... 
>Call for heat
>hot surface ignitor turns on
>After prescribed time on, or current flow is reached, gas valve opens
>Flame burns to allow flame sensor to "see" it
>If flame sensor "sees" the flame the burner stays on
>If the sensor does not "see" the flame, a timer times out and shuts the gas off


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

From what I've seen in threads about gas dryers there are more names for things that are or do same thing than in anything else. Roll out switch, fuse, thermal fuse. Thermo couple, flame sensor, heat sensor. Solenoid, coil. Radiant sensor, thermostat. Burner air flow, draft. Clothes, textiles. Flow of hot air, political address. No, thats gas, no its....i dunno how I wound up out here in the feed lot when I started in the laundry room. i best stop before I wind up in Congress with all the other shovelers.


----------

